
Harvard scientists say these 5 things can prolong your life by a decade - ytNumbers
https://www.barrons.com/articles/harvard-scientists-say-these-5-things-can-prolong-your-life-by-a-decade-1542556827
======
elliekelly
This reminds me of the "blue zones"
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Zone)

